# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  المواضيع المميزه في الاخبار الجامعية

## L A R A

المواضيع المميزه في الاخبار الجامعية

فقط لطلاب اليرموك .. هل ابو قديس صاحب قرار 


التحرش بغرض التدريس في الجامعات الاردنية وقصص من ارض الواقع 

ظاهره غريبه بكلية الحصن 


البوليتيكنيك .... نبع لا ينضب من الوعود الكاذبة 



قالت لنا العصفوره 


مع خالص الاسف لطرح الموضوع 


اللهم أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنّا ظالمون 



تجاوزات ماليه وادارية في جامعة الاسراء الاهلية 

فساد وتجاوزات في جامعة ال البيت ..!؟. 



جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا على صفيح ساخن 



واقع كليات المجتمع في الأردن مدعاة للاحباط 


اختلالات في جامعه البلقاء التطبيقيه 



عميد كلية الدراسات العليا في جامعة مؤتة يخالف القانون ..! 



عاجل جداً..كليه الحصن تدخل الموسوعه

----------

